# I Wrestled A Bear Once



## John_Strychnine (Mar 31, 2008)

Probably the most random thing in the world.

But that girl can fucking scream!


----------



## TimSE (Mar 31, 2008)

wtf!
Best Vid ever

she can sing too ...


----------



## Randy (Mar 31, 2008)

What was. Interesting.

I can only imagine how annoying her voice must sound in a live venue.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 31, 2008)

haha it's definately weird, i only just heard them but jesus, it's random.


----------



## Naren (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. That is one of the most random videos I've ever seen.

She sure has a pretty good death metal growl and scream on her.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Mar 31, 2008)

What's that band called? I could see myself listenin to them tbh! 



Beats Stitch's Alesana vid as far as "strange" goes!

EDIT: Shoulda read the title properly, they're called "iwrestledabearonce"


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 31, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> What was. Interesting.
> 
> I can only imagine how annoying her voice must sound in a live venue.



why? doesn't sound any different from anyone else that has that style of vocal tbh  infact she's probably better at it


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 31, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> why? doesn't sound any different from anyone else that has that style of vocal tbh  infact she's probably better at it



yeh shes better at it, and shes actually fucking hot too.

ah this band are amazing, Best band i've heard in ages.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 31, 2008)

wow,in a good way


----------



## Randy (Mar 31, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> why? doesn't sound any different from anyone else that has that style of vocal tbh  infact she's probably better at it



Speaking just from my own experience, the bands I've heard that feature women in the screaming role sounded significantly shriller than their male counterparts, IMO. I dunno how to really describe... maybe it's that the female voice is more trebley and cuts through the mix better? I have no idea. That chick from In This Moment has the same character about her voice, as well. Now that I think about it, so does the chick from Otep.

In terms of QUALITY, and strength in her vocals... it was actually very good.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 31, 2008)

Never heard these guys before. Good stuff, great vid. She has amazing scream/growl skills. Clean vocals seem kinda weak/average IMO.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 31, 2008)

What the hell was that?


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Mar 31, 2008)

I wonder what her scream sounds like without any processing...


----------



## Crucified (Mar 31, 2008)

meh, same old hardcore/metalcore. sounds like horse the band mixed with tondy danza or something.

if you want to see some awesome metal with female vocals look for "fuck the facts" or "think don't pray"


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 31, 2008)

I liked it


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 31, 2008)

Crucified said:


> if you want to see some awesome metal with female vocals look for "fuck the facts"



I was actually going to post a link of one of their vids. I saw them way back when they just got their female vocalist. She's great live.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 31, 2008)

The song doesn't do much for me but the singer is incredible.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 1, 2008)

Watch the live vids on you tube, shes actually amazing live, as are the band... The band are tight as hell!


----------



## TaronKeim (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds like Arsonists Get All The Girls with a little bit of HORSE The Band thrown in... like Kevin said... some TDTDE there too.

Vocals were pretty decent, especially the end freakout... clean vocals sucked though. I don't dig this Geekcore genre that seems to be the new flavor of the week though... not yet anyways

_TJK*


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting, however, far too random for my tastes really.


----------



## forelander (Apr 1, 2008)

Well that...that was fucking awesome!

Harp -> Car horn thing -> screaming = awesome.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Apr 1, 2008)

forelander said:


> Well that...that was fucking awesome!
> 
> Harp -> Car horn thing -> screaming = awesome.



agreed the scream right after the dukes car horn kills me every time


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 2, 2008)

That was insane! I fucking dig all that randomness


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 2, 2008)

Crucified said:


> if you want to see some awesome metal with female vocals look for "fuck the facts"



How long have Fuck The Facts had a female vocalist for? Can't say I've paid attention recently...


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2008)

lol am i the only one that hated everything about that song/video.

Infact the only part i liked was the heavy bit at the end.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 2, 2008)

Not exactly my thing, but HOLY SHIT WAS THAT ENTERTAINING! The dukes of hazard thing was the best.

That chicks got balls more balls than any of the singers around here I know. I don't know where she got these balls...but she sure does have them. 

And, I am so glad I opened clicked on this thread. I saw it awhile ago and for some reason was expecting something from Will Ferrell.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Apr 2, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> What was. Interesting.
> 
> I can only imagine how annoying her voice must sound in a live venue.





The lows sound bitchin if you ask me, but the singing  oh man.


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep... that's officially annoying.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 2, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> How long have Fuck The Facts had a female vocalist for? Can't say I've paid attention recently...



Since late 2001 I think.


----------



## FYP666 (Apr 2, 2008)

I couldn't stop laughing!  That yeah wrestling with a bear...


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 2, 2008)

I love this band.


----------



## Carrion (Apr 2, 2008)

The Dukes of Hazzard horn was brilliant.


----------



## String Seraphim (Apr 2, 2008)

idk just seems mindless to me. The initial video was fine but her actual singing is really shrill and doesn't mix well imo. The guitar sounds thin to me too for some reason. Though I admit her clean vocals were pretty good.


----------



## Alien DNA (Apr 2, 2008)

WTF!!!
I can just see the general lee jumping ravines and burning rubber to this sound track!!!!!! The funniest thing is the song title 'tastes like kevin bacon'.... at least it was good for a watch and laugh!!!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 16, 2008)

I just wanted to share that my band is going to be playing a show with these guys at the end of the month. It should be fun!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice! I heard a few of their tunes, pretty good I though.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 17, 2008)

i've really never checked these guys out, but i love their name


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2008)

The video is funny, but I find this style of music incredibly annoying to listen to. I like grind, and SOME deathcore, but this is just too ridiculous. I don't find it any more extreme, just the constant chug chugging get annoying. Having breakdowns for the sake of having breakdowns is just dumb


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 17, 2008)

They're a great band tbh, got some mates that love them.


----------



## S-O (Aug 17, 2008)

WTF!? Indie + Metal + harcore? What the hell will it be called? Indalcore? Metiecore?


...Bearcore?

On another note, I have the hots for this chick now.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2008)

Someone please tell me where I can buy a CD from this band! I'll give E-Rep!!! 

EDIT: Just found out. No rep for you...


----------



## Holy Katana (Aug 17, 2008)

She sounds like Jonny Davy from JFAC.


----------



## The Hoff (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] Wayne's World at 2:23


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah..this shit is pretty mediocre..however the video I must admit was interesting. I hate metalcore and all that but the song and the video together isn't bad. It's the first time I've watched a metalcore vid and I didn't turn it off after a short while of being disgusted. Then again I see it in the same way I see those "interpretation" vids of metal bands and stuff...funny..but I don't consider it real music (Except for Benny Lava..that shit is great even without the interpretation). And this chick isn't even remotely close to cute unless you like that "Indie lesbian who works at a hippie book store" thing


----------



## jymellis (Aug 18, 2008)

wow this thread should be called, "how can i label a band and their music". i like it. has a dillinger escape plan sound to it. what is the deal with everybody trying to label music?


jym


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 18, 2008)

I didn't really like it, it's like they tried to mash as many genres as they could into one song.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2008)

I know a chick like this girl. She used to be in a local band called 12 gauge massacre. Not a bad singer considering she's 5'2" and one of the littlest girls I know.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 18, 2008)

It's funny but alittle too genre jumping random. But damn the Dukes of Hazzard horn and scream part makes me LOL everytime. 

Tried to listen to some of their other songs but wasn't feelin it. Although I do like Dillinger and Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza.


----------



## iwaboowns (Aug 21, 2008)

They are amazing its not your typical hardcore bs it has substance to it. Rock on iwabo


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 21, 2008)

My friend loves this band. I had heard them a while ago but forgot about them and when she re-showed them to me, me and my friend both said, "Damn! She's fucking hot" and apparently a few other people who she's showed them to have all said, "I want to fuck the shit outta her" or "She's so hot!"

Oh and they have good music too lol


----------



## Uber Mega (Aug 21, 2008)

Funny video, but I couldn't find any single thing i liked about it musically. It felt like all the section changes meant nothing, especially when she started singing cleanly, i thought it was a bit cringe worthy. The whole thing just seemed too juvenile and random. I haven't heard anything else by them though, so yeah.


----------



## ire_works (Aug 22, 2008)

If everyone know you're going to consider your band to be a gimmick , you might as well go to the furthest degree possible on it.

skip to 3:11 for instant 



my interpretation of what their first band practice was like coming up with the idea for the band...


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 22, 2008)

Did they just play the Inspector Gadget theme?  The funny thing is, half of my band has wanted to do that for a while now.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 22, 2008)

Now I dug that one! I think I found a new favorite for my wife. The crazier, the better for her.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 22, 2008)

That was well intresting.

If those songs had a decent format they'd be pretty awesome.

I could never see them live though. She moves too much. I'd get confused and think she's having a seizure or some shit.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 23, 2008)

ire_works said:


>




All the spliced clips of these guys humping their equipment, each other's heads, etc..is hilarious. It happens so fast I hardly have time to take it in


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 23, 2008)

God....so much about that sucked, the middle part could have been cool, but that chicks shrill ass vocals ruined it.









Bah!


EDIT:

That was about the first vid.

This vid here...hrm, the middle part is better, but do they always follow that pattern? I HATE that metalcore stuff in there...


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol, brilliant!!!  Ive seen their first video before and now I can help but like them even more. Kinda get the impression theyve been in regular metal bands for years and wernt really getting anywhere with it, so they decided to go completely OTT with gimmicks. Fair to play to them, its working!!


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 23, 2008)

In case you don't know, there are 2 chicks in the band now . I need to own all of their T-shirts, so many good ones


----------



## ire_works (Nov 23, 2008)

and they're working on a new full Length!!

and probably have the spiffiest myspace i've ever seen.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sad that the album isn't due until the spring of '09 

Are there any bands similar to this...by chance? I'm addicted. And I'm going to get bored of the same few songs... hehe.


----------



## DanD (Nov 24, 2008)

Even though they're trend chasers (screamo & scenecore bullshit), their music is really diverse at times and worth taking a listen or two.


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 24, 2008)

dude this band is awesome that girl scream her ass off and the new guitarist is her sister......that's hot for real.


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 27, 2008)

they put on a very good show live. I've seen them twice now and they have yet to disappoint me. can't wait for their new album


----------



## sakeido (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow this is pretty cool stuff. Plus the one guitarist plays an SLSMG! Bonus points.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 27, 2008)

i have been listening to the e.p. religiously for about 3 months lol. i really like vlork might weilder of sheep and corey feldman holocaust .


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm pretty anxious to see what their new stuff will sound like


----------



## right_to_rage (Nov 27, 2008)

around 40 seconds was disgustingly awesome. Its like a weird byproduct of scene music, except they are a little more professional than that. There are two thoughts in my brain after seeing that: A) can they do it right live? B) I'm interested to see what they come up with next.


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 27, 2008)

right_to_rage said:


> around 40 seconds was disgustingly awesome. Its like a weird byproduct of scene music, except they are a little more professional than that. There are two thoughts in my brain after seeing that: A) can they do it right live? B) I'm interested to see what they come up with next.



yup they can do it live.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't fucking get this music at all? Geekcore? what the fuck is this? they dress like all the losers that wear girls pants that are WAY to small for them, fuckin bizzare trends, one year its the clothes are to big and baggy, the next it's like they put them in a psycho dryer and shrunk them all.

now I know what 80's metalheads feel like when they listen to 90's metal hahaha

Christ I don't understand this......

and they have mulletts? WHAT THE FUCK??????? the one dude has the same hair as the orange haired kid in terminator 2???? what the fuck


"Have you seen this boy?"

C


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd bang the fucking granny out of her.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> I'd bang the fucking granny out of her.



This is a really good point.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 28, 2008)

ire_works said:


> If everyone know you're going to consider your band to be a gimmick , you might as well go to the furthest degree possible on it.
> 
> skip to 3:11 for instant
> 
> ...




Damn, that synth-part at 2.45 is pure win
I like this song even more than "tastes like kevin bacon" 
Do they have a record out??
EDIT: Yep, they've got one


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2008)

You know, honestly, the more I listen to them the more I find them intensely interesting and also intensely stupid.

I'm not quite sure how I feel about this band


----------



## petereanima (Nov 28, 2008)

DiezelMonster said:


> and they have mulletts? WHAT THE FUCK??????? the one dude has the same hair as the orange haired kid in terminator 2???? what the fuck
> 
> 
> "Have you seen this boy?"
> ...


----------



## forelander (Nov 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You know, honestly, the more I listen to them the more I find them intensely interesting and also intensely stupid.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I feel about this band



Would it help if you knew they weren't taking themselves at all seriously?



iwrestledbearonce Blog said:


> and just a little note; the songs off the EP and "tastes like kevin bacon" were written and recorded in mine/krysta's bedroom just for shits and giggles. we had no clue things would go this well for us.



They also have a big banner on their page that quite clearly says "Fuck genres," for everyone complaining that they change genres too much; it's kinda the point. I think it's great, especially after reading reactions on here like "omg they're scene so I'm compelled to hate them but they're simultaneously interesting." Maybe try judging them on their merits instead of pigeon holing them into a genre they don't belong in, especially when the judgments are being made based on the members appearances and not the music.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2008)

I still don't get it


----------



## forelander (Nov 28, 2008)

Tell me this ain't the best intro ever.

YouTube - iwrestledabearonce - tastes like kevin bacon (High Quality)


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2008)

A shitty Van Halen song into a standard *core riff? Nah....


What I like about them are the atmospheric parts.


----------



## forelander (Nov 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> A shitty Van Halen song into a standard *core riff? Nah....



You're never gonna really dig this band, then .


----------



## jymellis (Dec 1, 2008)

i really like this one also. you have to listen to it a couple times to "get it"




:54-1:35 makes my hair stand on end


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 1, 2008)

Guys!!
I've just listened the whole ep!!
I can't discribe how awesome it is
Those guys (and girls) are extremely talented!!
There's everything: beautiful piano and guitar parts, heavy synth, orchestra parts and then again pure brutality


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 1, 2008)

They dont make sense to me. Everything is all over the place. I know for the sake of art being abstract can be a good thing. I just think that when you make some crazy like that it doesent even sound like music anymore. It is just noise. I know it isnt noise to everybody because it is "new" and "innovative" , but you could say that when i take a crap it is music also and it would be "new" and "innovative" just on the count of nobody has recorded it yet. With all that being said. I think she would be a great metal singer if she were in another band that had melody in their music. That is my 2 cents though.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 1, 2008)

Dead but Dreaming said:


> I'm sad that the album isn't due until the spring of '09
> 
> Are there any bands similar to this...by chance? I'm addicted. And I'm going to get bored of the same few songs... hehe.



My band sound like them 



garthfluff said:


> I'd bang the fucking granny out of her.



Oh yesh.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 2, 2008)

that was such a fail it was a win.

ohhhhhh fuck.




this shit is gonna get popular...

...


----------



## petereanima (Dec 2, 2008)

winterlover said:


> this shit is gonna get popular...
> 
> ...



 yeah, it makes you think that somewhere somewhat just went wrong.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 2, 2008)

poopyalligator said:


> They dont make sense to me. Everything is all over the place. I know for the sake of art being abstract can be a good thing. I just think that when you make some crazy like that it doesent even sound like music anymore. It is just noise. I know it isnt noise to everybody because it is "new" and "innovative" , but you could say that when i take a crap it is music also and it would be "new" and "innovative" just on the count of nobody has recorded it yet. With all that being said. I think she would be a great metal singer if she were in another band that had melody in their music. That is my 2 cents though.



I think it's just a bit of fun. I mean they have the Inspector Gadget theme in one of their songs for chrissakes!  There's a shitload of melody in there too. Just played either WAAAAAAAY too fast and brutally to be noticable or just atonally, then there's the jazzy/lounge sections which I also love. The changes in pace and texturing are very well done. I like em. 



winterlover said:


> that was such a fail it was a win.
> 
> ohhhhhh fuck.
> 
> ...



You're gonna love the Tony Danza Tap Dnce Extravaganza. 



petereanima said:


> yeah, it makes you think that somewhere somewhat just went wrong.



And it's oh-so-right.


----------



## Giamatti (Dec 2, 2008)

LOVE this band.




ZeroSignal said:


> I think it's just a bit of fun. I mean they have the Inspector Gadget theme in one of their songs for chrissakes!  There's a shitload of melody in there too. Just played either WAAAAAAAY too fast and brutally to be noticable or just atonally, then there's the jazzy/lounge sections which I also love. The changes in pace and texturing are very well done. I like em.


 
Bang on.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm still wondering which one it was that wrestled the bear


----------



## Giamatti (Dec 2, 2008)

winterlover said:


> i'm still wondering which one it was that wrestled the bear


 

Has to have been the sisters.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 2, 2008)

wait...
there's two bitches in the band???


----------



## jymellis (Dec 2, 2008)

the singer's sister took over on guitar for the short haired guy in the videos.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 2, 2008)

jymellis said:


> the singer's sister took over on guitar for the short haired guy in the videos.


 
girls screaming, growling, and playing guitar= AWESOMENESS


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 2, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> girls screaming, growling, and playing guitar= SEXINESS?



Fixed.


----------



## zeusdeux (Dec 2, 2008)

faak! :O now THAT was weird! 

they might be random but they r good enuf to kick the shit outta DEP so.... 

the groove on the drums dat starts at 3:12, dat comes built on FL  lol


----------



## Giamatti (Dec 2, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> _girls screaming, growling, and playing guitar= SEXINESS? _
> 
> 
> Fixed.


 
Seconded.


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 2, 2008)

i love this band they're awesome


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 2, 2008)

winterlover said:


> i'm still wondering which one it was that wrestled the bear



Gary Busey


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2008)

I love me some rather heavy or extreme stuff, and I can appreciate really unusual changes/partwork... but...


VicerExciser said:


>




^
THAT is unlistenable to me.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 2, 2008)

They won't get innovation cred from me for genre-spasms. 

Mr. Bungle preceded them by 16 years.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 2, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> They won't get innovation cred from me for genre-spasms.
> 
> Mr. Bungle preceded them by 16 years.



try more than 20 years lol.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> genre-spasms.



 

Great word for it.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 2, 2008)

jymellis said:


> try more than 20 years lol.





I went by album release dates, though I used wikipedia-- trustworthy I know.



Randy said:


> Great word for it.



Thank you.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 3, 2008)

winterlover said:


> wait...
> there's two bitches in the band???



/\

i got neg repped for that


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 3, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> They won't get innovation cred from me for genre-spasms.
> 
> Mr. Bungle preceded them by 16 years.



Yet Opeth do... 

Well... Maybe not from you...

I'm sure Mr Bungle didn't do the very first genre spasm. Try Classical music mixed with Baroque styling.


----------



## JoePayne (Dec 3, 2008)

i really like the 80's workout part. i actually loved it. i love the name of the band too for some reason. don't judge me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 3, 2008)

JoePayne said:


> i really like the 80's workout part. i actually loved it. i love the name of the band too for some reason. don't judge me.



I don't.  I love them too. I've been meaning to buy their EP and some merch from them for a while now.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

If they did a shoegaze type of album, maybe something really odd like My Bloody Valentine I think they'd do a good job. I'm just not a fan of the *core thing, so that's where I'm turned off. The genre jumping is neat, but as was mentioned before, Mr. Bungle did it first


----------



## _detox (Dec 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Yet Opeth do...
> 
> Well... Maybe not from you...
> 
> I'm sure Mr Bungle didn't do the very first genre spasm. Try Classical music mixed with Baroque styling.



Well I think it's more of Mr. Bungle did the genre-spasms first in a metal/rock context, and pulled it off more naturally if I may add. Not that they did it first EVER. 

Regardless, I really like this band..I'm interested to see what the full length sounds like.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 3, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> I went by album release dates, though I used wikipedia-- trustworthy I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



album release date is prolly rite. but you have to remember Patton was in bungle before faith no more. the real thing came out in 89. he joined fnm around 88-89. vid for epic was out around 1990. if you watch closely in the epic vid he is wearing a mr.bungle shirt lol. he was picked up for "the real thing" by jim martin, after jim heard mr.bungle.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2008)

winterlover said:


> /\
> 
> i got neg repped for that



Calling women "bitches" is considered a degrading label for women by a lot of people around here. That in mind, I've seen people threatened with banning and/or having their posts deleted by members of the mod team for that specific thing.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Dec 3, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> girls screaming, growling, and playing guitar= AWESOMENESS



Well I'm kind of worried that one dude was already replaced, if you watch the Tastes Like Kevin Bacon vid, he is pulling off some great-sounding licks amidst all the carnage.

I need to hear some songs written with that new guitarist before my mind is settled...


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 3, 2008)

well they're both like really hot so its cool. I just think its so cool i wish i sat down with a girl and was like " alright lets write some stuff" lol that would be amazing.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 3, 2008)

BurialWithin said:


> well they're both like really hot so its cool. I just think its so cool i wish i sat down with a girl and was like " alright lets write some stuff" lol that would be amazing.



Damn straight! The great thing is all the people I'm teaching guitar to are girls. 

And yes:


----------



## winterlover (Dec 3, 2008)

Randy said:


> Calling women "bitches" is considered a degrading label for women, by a lot of people around here. That in mind, I've seen people threatened with banning and/or having their posts deleted by members of the mod team for that specific thing.



i apologize, it's a loose term in the nola sadly


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 3, 2008)

winterlover said:


> i apologize, it's a loose term in the nola sadly



We forgive you. 

But don't do it again...


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 3, 2008)

My guitar teacher is girl lol i just thought about it


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 4, 2008)

in the infamous words of Katt Williams


"This shit is Bullshit"

It truly is, I'll stop posting in this thread because I just don't understand this crap, and I Listen to Bungle and Dillinger and all sorts of other crap, and I just fuckin scratch my heads at this Garbage.


sorry some people also don't like the Moaning Lisa

C


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

DiezelMonster said:


> in the infamous words of Katt Williams
> 
> 
> "This shit is Bullshit"
> ...



Funny, because I can't listen to Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Funny, because I can't listen to Dillinger Escape Plan.



Try harder.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Try harder.



Hmmmm....

No.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 5, 2008)

/\

lol
well played


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

winterlover said:


> /\
> 
> lol
> well played



Indeed.


----------



## Uber Mega (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm shocked and saddened that some of you people find that singer sexy/hot, shocked and saddened.


----------



## zeusdeux (Dec 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Funny, because I can't listen to Dillinger Escape Plan.



seconded!


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude

they're hot mimz and krysta are HOTT


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Funny, because I can't listen to Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 5, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> I'm shocked and saddened that some of you people find that singer sexy/hot, shocked and saddened.



they look kinda emo to me, which just personally provokes contempt, in me that is. just reminds me of weakness, mock suicidal hello kitty's, and my chemical romance....which of course is all massive fails


----------



## Hoj0 (Dec 5, 2008)

@ OP

Lol, this is actually fucking awesome in all of it's absurdness.
Hope they get signed!


----------



## forelander (Dec 6, 2008)

Hoj0 said:


> @ OP
> 
> Lol, this is actually fucking awesome in all of it's absurdness.
> Hope they get signed!



They're on Century Media.


----------



## zeusdeux (Dec 6, 2008)

the only DEP stuff i can listen to is their album with mike patton on vox!
pig FTW!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 6, 2008)

winterlover said:


> they look kinda emo to me, which just personally provokes contempt, in me that is. just reminds me of weakness, mock suicidal hello kitty's, and my chemical romance....which of course is all massive fails





How does that work? I don't see it at all. They're nerdy and 80s in an ironic way.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 7, 2008)

that one vid i saw 
idk, i only watched ONE after all


----------



## Scootman1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

Kind of a big bump but oh well. Since I know how many people on this board love bacon, this shirt would be perfect.


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 11, 2009)

ahahahhahaha wow! she sings very good! ahahahah crazy band guy! i like iwabo


----------



## skinhead (Mar 11, 2009)

I really liked that song, and the video is really cool. BTW, that 80s ultra aerobic fluor part was fucking epic


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 11, 2009)

Just picked up the EP and was bummed to find out the song "tastes like Kevin Bacon " isn't on it. I need some of that hilarious Dukes of Hazard horn.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe I am getting too old or too set in my ways, but - seriously - that was tragic. I'll pass.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 11, 2009)

Imdeathcore said:


> ahahahhahaha wow! she sings very good! ahahahah crazy band guy! i like iwabo



I KNEW you would show up here...lol


----------



## Brendan G (Mar 11, 2009)

In my music theory class, we always mention these guys, and say "Oh yeah? Well I wrestled a bear once!" to almost anything. "My song sucks?! Well guess what, I wrestled a bear once!" and stuff like that, randomly coming up with that response to stuff, it is quite entertaining.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ Kind of obvious, he already ran around bumping a bunch of other threads about deathcore


----------



## Nats (Mar 11, 2009)

the band is weaksauce and that chick is pretty busted


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 12, 2009)

Nats said:


> the band is weaksauce and that chick is pretty busted



Lies make baby Jesus cry.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear Lord Baby Jesus, lying there in your...your little ghost manger, lookin' at your Baby Einstein developmental videos, learnin' 'bout shapes and colors...


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 12, 2009)

They'd be really good if they were more cohesive and not so ADD


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 12, 2009)

ArtDecade said:


> Dear Lord Baby Jesus, lying there in your...your little ghost manger, lookin' at your Baby Einstein developmental videos, learnin' 'bout shapes and colors...



Mercy lawd Chyle.....the cornbread and collard greens


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 12, 2009)

Coolest name for a band...ever! Wish i could say something even remotely similar for their music though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 13, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> They'd be really good if they were more cohesive and not so ADD



Also lies. That's the attraction to me. They're as mad as a brush.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Mar 26, 2009)

AH oh man. I can't believe this band has an entire thread about them hah. It's weird, because before NO one even knew who they were...huh.


----------



## Crometeef (Mar 26, 2009)

if the drop C metalcore breakdowns were'nt enough now days, now we have indie metal bands making their way into the scene. what happened to the good old sophisticated 7 string progressive metal?


----------

